# On Netflix: The Watcher



## Marie5656 (Jan 16, 2017)

Just finished watching The Watcher on Netflix and quite enjoyed it.  If your like suspenseful movies that keep your interest right til the end, this was quite good.  The only actor in it I recognized was Denise Crosby (formerly of Star Trek The Next Generation.  AND she is granddaughter of Bing)
Here is the IMDB synopsis:

   "Unaware of its terrible history, a young couple purchases their dream home. But it soon becomes clear that they may not be alone in the house... and that someone -- or something -- is determined to drive them out. "            [h=4][/h]


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 16, 2017)

I'll have to check this one out.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestion ! I'll check it out also.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 17, 2017)

I will have to admit I was confused by the storyline a couple times, but still enjoyed the movie.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 17, 2017)

I will check it out too, thanks, been looking around there to find a decent movie, only  one so far that I really enjoyed, or late was "The Big Short".


----------



## AprilT (Jan 17, 2017)

AprilT said:


> I will check it out too, thanks, been looking around there to find a decent movie, only  one so far that I really enjoyed, or late was "The Big Short".



Oh, it you like scary, "It Follows" was pretty good, I saw that on DVD a while back.  Many of the really good movies, I have already seen prior recently signing back up on Netflix just this month.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 18, 2017)

I watched The Watcher, and I enjoyed it.  I didn't see the end coming.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 18, 2017)

AprilT said:


> Oh, it you like scary, "It Follows" was pretty good, I saw that on DVD a while back.  Many of the really good movies, I have already seen prior recently signing back up on Netflix just this month.



I do plan to watch that one.  It is on my list of "things to watch this Friday, when the world is watching other stuff


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 18, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> I watched The Watcher, and I enjoyed it.  I didn't see the end coming.




Really.  I did not either.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 18, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> I do plan to watch that one.  It is on my list of "things to watch this Friday, when the world is watching other stuff



I was waiting to watch movies come the weekend, strange how I still kind of do things as if I have a work week schedule.  It's rare I will watch a movie during the week.  I just might break that habit and watch it the a movie or two tomorrow.  

"It Follows isn't a great movie, but, it has some real suspenseful hair raising moments.  It offered up something a little different in the scare factor as far as I was concerned made the silly parts forgivable.   I'm thinking I should watch it again, during the daytime though.  LOL!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 18, 2017)

April, seems you and I may have similar tastes.  I watch most of my new stuff on weekends, too.  During the week I usually watch my on demand stuff from the series I watch.  And Sundays, during football is a good movie watching time for me too.


----------

